# OOP - Quadratfunktion



## alex191183 (27. Apr 2007)

Servus Jungs!

Also ich bin blutiger Anfänger in Java und hab hier ne Aufgabe zu lösen. Gibt bestimmt einige hier, die das mit links machen können. Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Die Aufgabe lautet wie folgt:

*Quadratfunktion*

Die Quadratfunktion kann rekursiv wie folgt definiert werden:

1'quadrat' = 1
(n+1)'quadrat' = n'quadrat' + 2*n + 1

Diese Definition kann in die Definition einer Funktion quad im ublichen mathematischen Stil umgewandelt werden:

quad(x) = · · · x · · ·

.. Vertagsorientierte Spezifikation der Methode ...
public static int quad(int x) 
{
.. Variablendefinitionen mit sinnvollem Kommentar ...
.. Startwerte entsprechend Tabelle festlegen ...
while ( .. Bedingung .. ) { // INV: ... Angabe der Schleifeninvariante ...
... Schleifenkoerper: ...
... Werteberechnung und Zuweisung ...
... entsprechend der Tabelle ...
}
... Schlussberechnung falls notwendig ...
... Wertrueckgabe ...
}


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2007)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben. Entwickle einen eigenen Ansatz. Solltest du mit deinem eigenen Code spezifische Probleme haben, helfen wir gern weiter.


----------



## alex191183 (27. Apr 2007)

Sicher, aber vielleicht gibt es jemanden der das mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelt. Wie gesagt, bin absoluter Anfänger.


----------



## Tobias (27. Apr 2007)

Selbst wenn wir es aus dem Ärmel schütteln könnten, verstieße es gegen "Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben". Mach einen Ansatz, liefer Ideen zur Umsetzung und frag bei konkreten Problemen nach. Dann helfen wir dir gerne.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2007)

wir koennen ja mal langsam uns ranwagen...

1. du musst dich entscheiden ob du rekursiv oder iterativ es loesen willst.
wenn du da was von while hast schaut es schonmal verdammt nach iterativ aus....

2. so schwer ist das nicht - auch wenn man das java spezifische programmieren ausser acht laesst.

bei der rekursion hast du immer 2 faelle
1. terminationsfall - wenn das eintritt ist die Rekursion zu ende (n = 1)
2. rekursionsfall - wie wird weitergerechnet

verstehst du ueberhaupt was du genau machen musst - also mathematisch - oder gehts nur um die reine implementation ?

wenn es das letztere ist, so reicht ein einfacher blick in jedes Javabuch... da stehen rekursionen auch drinnen


----------



## alex191183 (27. Apr 2007)

Alles klar! Aber danke schon mal! Ich werd's versuchen.

Gruß


----------

